# help identify possible boiler?



## shizamaaur (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello my friend recently purchased an older home and in his basement is what we think is an old boiler? Can anyone help identify this? Thanks! 
Zach


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

shizamaaur said:


> Hello my friend recently purchased an older home and in his basement is what we think is an old boiler? Can anyone help identify this? Thanks!
> Zach


Not a boiler and ya in the wrong place here


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's an antique somethin or other...

Last one of those I had the scrap man gave me a dollar two eighty for it...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh cool, a sensory deprivation chamber!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------

